# Bridgeport J-head making horrible noise



## marcaap (Jan 22, 2017)

Hey guys,
I've got a Bridgeport J-Head, serial #J262246 that's making a good bit of noise up in the step pulley housing area.  I've removed the step pulley housing, as well as the spindle and this is what I've found.

1) The  splined gear hub is quite worn, both on the internal splines for the spindle, as well as on the external 'cog' splines that engage into the spindle pulley hub above it.

View media item 95706
2) It also appears that the spindle splines are quite worn as well
View media item 95705
I'm including a video of the machine making the noise while in back gear.





Let me know what you guys think.
1) Is thing worth rebuilding
2) Get a replacement J-head from eBay
3) Buy an Accu head from eBay

Would anyone happen to have used parts?  Or possibly a good working J-Head that you'd like to sell.
1) HQT1160 Splined Gear Hub
2) HQT1414 R8 Spindle Only

Thanks in advance
Paul


----------



## HitFactor (Jan 23, 2017)

Had to rebuild the top half of my 2J head last month. Picked up parts from High Quality Tools and Bearings from Motion Industries. Motion Industries is a dealer for HQT. Got everything I needed from MI for less than expected.  Job took about 5 hours not counting the time cleaning parts. 

I recommend repairing yourself.


----------



## marcaap (Jan 23, 2017)

Many thanks for the reply.  I'll take a look into High Quality Tools to see what's available.


----------



## jmarkwolf (Jan 24, 2017)

Check out the guys below:

http://www.machinerypartsdepot.com/?gclid=CKrn3ti-29ECFci2wAodqdwIug

They offer an exchange program. Send them your "core" head and some cash, and they'll send you rebuilt head. Down time is minimal.

Thinking about doing this on my J-head.


----------



## chips&more (Jan 24, 2017)

Interesting idea or way to do business. But, for me and I have had my BP for many years now. I know how it preforms. I know the expected accuracy out of it when I go to use it. I feel comfortable with knowing what it can and cannot do. Swapping the head out in an exchange program for a crap shoot does not sound like a great idea. I would only what to fix it myself…Dave.


----------



## marcaap (Jan 24, 2017)

As it turns out, I've got new parts on the way and I'll be reassembling this weekend!!  

Thanks to everyone who has responded with ideas, as it's been very beneficial.


----------

